

Getting Started is the Hardest Part - lhartwich
http://lhartwich.com/post/14235259429/getting-started-is-the-hardest-part

======
billswift
Maybe. I've seen people claim this before, but my biggest problem is to not
get distracted by all the other neat stuff I could be doing. Historically, the
only time I have been able to maintain focus for long is when I have been
getting paid for it, an external focus that helps override the distractions.
There are more things I want to do than I am ever going to have time for.

~~~
lhartwich
I see your point. I agree that sometimes it's hard to decide which "thing" to
pursue. I think the key is picking the "right" thing. In my experience, if you
choose wisely, it's pretty easy to block out the distractions.

------
achillesfrenkel
Getting started is not the hardest part, getting customers to pay for your
product is, at least in my experience. :)

~~~
lhartwich
Haha touche!

